# 20 Gal Long Lid



## KaylaBot (Jun 21, 2011)

Got a 20 gallon long, went to buy a lid at BA's for it, and it's about a 1/4 inch too long to fit the tank properly.

Any suggestions on cutting it down? D:


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

didn't see this post before...

use a hack saw blade and cut the excess off. Take your time and either mark it or run a piece of masking tape as a guide. Once cut off, use a sharp edge to scrape the burrs off and smooth the cut.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

same thing happened to me, bought a glass lid from big al's north york for a 20g tall it walls too long after 1 week of sanding with sand stone, dremel, sanding paper it fits ok...


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh man, that's terrible! I was thinking of going to BA's and picking up one myself...now I'll just go to Home Depot and make it out of acrylic.


----------

